# Dove Hunting - Anyone Ready?



## DeltaBoy

I was just thinking of a dove hunt last year and how much fun it was to blast away at those swaying birds - lots of fun and action... I think it was fun just watching Hustad shoot... "I got a double...another double..." 

I wish they would stick around ND a little longer. Did any of you guys from MN hunt doves last year?

Anyone else ready?


----------



## Van Wey

I cant wait till dove opener!!! Its cheap and there is always action.
Not to mention the taste, with a good recipe and a lot of breasts you can make one awesome meal!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson

I am ready! Though there is still lots of fishing to be done, I cannot wait to walk treelines for wily doves! Hoo-rah! Gets me in shooting form for pheasant season too!


----------



## FACE

Hunted here in Mn last season and it was a blast. Nearly every evening we went out we came close to limiting out all the time. Gave up around duck season. Looking forward to it again though!!!


----------



## take EM' close

Man dove shootin is sooo fun.....finally gonna get my Semi auto working so that will make it even funner!! I member last year I limited out almost every time. I just hope there isn't that many hunter around this year....boy was there last year...well it wasn't bad but bad enough to piss me off!! :lol:

CAN'T WAIT!!! :sniper:


----------



## fishunt

u say Dove hunting?..... I wanna go but last year I cant find it I went Beulah and not get chance to see or find it but werid many dove by my house but not in feild or woods I am new in ND since two years..... and now I am living in MInot I wondering when Dove season open and will try to scouting for dove and where permit to allow to hunt for Dove hunting . I have five decoys with clothpits good luck guys


----------



## holmsvc

njsimonson said:


> I am ready! Though there is still lots of fishing to be done, I cannot wait to walk treelines for wily doves! Hoo-rah! Gets me in shooting form for pheasant season too!


Yeah poor shooting forum! :lol:


----------



## Jiffy

NJ, sounds like your buddy "ratted you out". Cant shoot huh???? :wink:

I love dove hunting. Its a good way to kick off the season. Very good practice.

Van Wey, do you have a good way to cook those little buggers up?? I really dont. I am open to suggestion. Thanks!!!!


----------



## tyleetess

Cut the meat off the breast. Put a small piece of garlic or jalapeno and a piece of pepper jack cheese in the middle of the two pieces of breast meat. Wrap it in bacon, hold it together with a toothpick and throw it on the BBQ for about 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## Burly1

Doves were my first gamebird experience, and I love them dearly. On the grill. Try this; Alternate breast halves, jalapeno halves, onion chunks and pepper bacon on a skewer. Soak the whole works over night in teriyaki sauce laced liberally with minced garlic. Grill over medium heat. You will want more!
This gal raised two clutches close to my yard this season.
[siteimg]2018[/siteimg]
Good shooting, Burl


----------



## DeltaBoy

Burl,

I'll can't wait to put a few on the grill... It sure beats going to a food chain and spending some cash! :wink:


----------



## Skeet

I am all kinds of ready to shoot them birds! I've got a sweet hunt lined up in the Mississippi Delta and can not wait to go through a case of shells!


----------



## dlip

Went out and shot 4 rounds of skeet today. I usually shoot every weekend. But I picked me up a SX2 and I can't miss. The dove don't stand a chance. Once they start getting into Oklahoma. You northerners keep on missing em like you have these past 5 years and I'll get in plenty of trigger time.


----------



## Burly1

:lol: Skeets ain't doves son! :lol: (A quote from my Dad)
The ammo manufacturers love us over confident dove hunters!
Good shooting bud. I'll be hunting over the new Mojo Dove, hoping it'll get 'em in close enough for this ol' phart to scratch down a few. Burl


----------



## dlip

It's sure as hell closer than nothing lol.


----------

